# Financial adviser and TESL



## John Coggins (May 24, 2008)

I'm interested in finding out information about job opportunities in Hong Kong. I'm currently working in the UK as a financial adviser and my girlfriend teaches English as a second language. We are getting married in Jan 09 and interested in moving in Feb 09. I have 3 years experience in financial advice, CEFA and CEMAP qualifications. My girlfriend has the CELTA qualification and is in the process of completing her BA English Literature degree from the Open University. She has one year's teaching English experience from a reputable school in England.

If anyone has any helpful information we would be very grateful


----------



## powderhound (May 21, 2008)

Hi John

Interested to read your post, I may have something of interest for you. If you email me direct on pete dot gable at gmail dot com i can give you more info

regards

P

sorry for the code but this system will not allow email posts for some reason


----------

